# EMBALSES.NET > General >  I Concurso de fotografía embalses.net MONOCROMO

## perdiguera

Aquí se deben colgar, cuando llegue la hora, las fotos que los participantes quieran que participen en la categoría de monocromo.

Aquí las bases del concurso
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...775#post106775

----------


## REEGE

*SOLEDAD.* 

Os pongo una foto donde se puede ver a nuestro querido logo en la cara de la patrona de mi pueblo...jejeje
Va por tí Dani.

----------


## frfmfrfm



----------


## Zamorro

Monocromo por archer144, en Flickr

----------


## ceheginero joven

Aquí dejo la primera fotografía que presento en la categoría "Monocromo"

A 1024px de ancho:



Original a 2048px de ancho:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Aquí la segunda imagen que presento a la categoria "Monocromo"

A 1024px de ancho:



Original a 2048px de ancho:

----------


## Luján

VELO LUNAR

----------


## Luján

¿NADAMOS?

----------


## FEDE

¿Quién abre la cancela?

----------


## FEDE

¡Que frío!

----------


## albertillovernel

Un pescador cangrejero elaborando un garlito (especie de nasa confeccionada con carrizo)


La original fué tomada en color, virada a monocromo para eliminar toda información superflua. Sólo quería recalcar de la imagen las manos expertas y ajadas.

Cámara: Casio EX-FH100
Fecha: 12 Diciembre 2010
Longitud focal: 200 mm
Sensibilidad: ISO 400
Exposición: 1/500
F:5.2

La versión en alta definición:

----------

